# Live fish at T&T Supermarket - Richmond



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I heard a rumour that T&T was selling unusual live fish, and I heard that new laws enacted because of that Snakehead in burnaby will prevent stores from selling these fish on dec 10th, so I went in to check it out.

They had nothing exciting or unusual in their tanks.

Where do people get these non-native species I keep hearing about?


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Go fishing at Central Park in Burnaby.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Go fishing at Central Park in Burnaby.


HA! made my day.

As far as exotics, Get them online or get a local dealer to do a special order. There are plenty of people like Charles, Underwater collection, exotic aquaria, so on.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

do other T&T's have unusual fish?


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Rossco said:


> do other T&T's have unusual fish?


Yeah. go try Osaka Super market. Its basically the same as T&T. Its at Yaohan Centre.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

What are you looking for? Tilapia?


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

^If you're getting Tilapia you should get 1.5 pounds. Its the best size.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

April said:


> What are you looking for? Tilapia?


anything interesting that pet stores do not sell


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Smallermouse said:


> Yeah. go try Osaka Super market. Its basically the same as T&T. Its at Yaohan Centre.


Thanks I will check them out and report back to this thread


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't believe they would let you take any of the fish out of the store alive.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> I don't believe they would let you take any of the fish out of the store alive.


that's right, only pet store allow to sell you live fish to bring home and food market have to be dead. But then why other sea food is ok, like crab, lobster ect... or you can ask them to bag it up and rush to the cashier to pay then put it in a bucket of water that you brought with you since most fish can survive more then 10 mins out of the water.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

if you ask them nicely they will let you take it out alive.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Yes, they will let you take some live fish home alive if you ask them...how do i know?...because I have asked and they said sure not a problem.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably with a secret handshake perhaps. 😎

Though just because you can doesn't make it right.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Some people just want to keep their fish alive until they actually serve them. 
I asked if they let customers buy a fish alive and the guy who worked there said not a problem. No secret hand shake. It was asked and answered in the open. 
They will also let you take lobster or other shell fish home live, too. Many customers want to keep their purchase alive until they actually cook them. That is the main reason why some people want to take their pruchase alive; not trying to take them home and dump them into a tank. LOL.
In my opinion, not a good idea to buy a fish there to keep in your aquarium. They likely have lots of pathogens and the fish look really stressed out and damaged. Okay to eat them quickly but they are probably not healthy to be kept as ornamental fish.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know where or which T&t you buy from but last time King-El in T&t in surrey and saw a nice Midas so he ask if he can buy them alive and they said no to him.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

hondas3000 said:


> I don't know where or which T&t you buy from but last time King-El in T&t in surrey and saw a nice Midas so he ask if he can buy them alive and they said no to him.


Tell him to try Richmond store. I have heard of people doing this from the location at Coquitlam Center as well. I would never do it but some do.


----------

